# forge splt r



## ACarlA6 (May 29, 2007)

i just bought the valve and i put it in and evertthing on my 2.7t but i cant get it to blow off any air. im pretty positive its on right but i guess i just cant set it right but ive set it to almost every setting, i tried like ten times and i even set it all the way to soft and still nothin, if anyone has put one on how have u set it and how dpes it sound???


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: forge splt r (ACarlA6)*

i have them on my car. they arent loud at all. the vac port must be facing up. 
post a pic.


----------



## ACarlA6 (May 29, 2007)

theres no way of getting the vac line facing up its impossible because of the larger hose on the bottom, they dont move but if u got it to sho me a pic or somehting,, and they really arent loud? that kinda sucks


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (ACarlA6)*

its alot louder on 1.8t... lemme know if this helps. i wont be able to post anymore pics for a day or two as ill be on my to the sflgtg, but when i get down there if you need any more pics ill be happy to post em.


----------



## ACarlA6 (May 29, 2007)

ok i got it standing up but its not loud whatsoever. does anyone else make on thats loud cause thats what im really goin for but that looks sick right ther, im gonna order another one and see what hapens but i thought i saw another brand who makes it and it says supersonic right on their site but i cant find it. i have it on straight bov right now but the car runs llike ****. any thoughts let me know but thanks man.


----------



## ACarlA6 (May 29, 2007)

and is it noticeable outside by the way?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

You'd be a lot better off just running 710N diverter valves and a open intake system. You won't have running issues and you'll still get the blow off sound, although it's not that loud.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (ACarlA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACarlA6* »_i have it on straight bov right now but the car runs like ****.

Why would you want to run straight BOV on the 2.7T ?
The 2.7T will always run like **** with full BOV because your dumping some of the carefully metered intake air. It's unhealthy for your engine and you likely have stored DTC's.
Agreed with Uberhare, get the woosh noise from the intake if needed, and run 710N's... your 2.7T will be much happier


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

havent had an single issue since i put mine on about 6 mo ago. gotta set them a bit tight though. the valve itself is designed only for the 1.8t so... to answer your question, no, no one makes anything louder.


----------

